# Aurora AFX banked "S" curve



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Does anyone have the footprint dimensions for the Aurora AFX banked "S" curve?

Just looking for what the length and offset (if any) is. X, Y dimensions.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The AFX Banked S curve is 30 " long and comes back to the original line of the track with no off-set.

-Paul


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Seems like somewhere along the way I have heard that one S turn piece is equal to an assembly of three 6" radius 1/8 pieces and one 12" radius 1/8 piece.

But, I have yet to match these pieces up to an actual S turn piece.

An aside....the AFX S turn pieces would be a great addition to the Tomy AFX line of track!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a pair of them in an old set, never tried them. You all are making me want to drag them out and set up a little layout just to see what they do... Can a tjet get through them?

--rick


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

pshoe64 said:


> The AFX Banked S curve is 30 " long and comes back to the original line of the track with no off-set.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> ...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The 3" rule. Man I wish AFX or AW would do the 5" and 7" straight again!

-Paul


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

If you want to see these AFX S curves in action.......Go to Youtube and search the phrase "AFX Peter Revson" and there is a nice 29 second commercial featuring the Daytona 880 track from 1972 or so.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If you had 4 15" in straights in a row, you could remove the 2 middle 15" straights and replace them with the 2 S curves, and not change the rest of the layout...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a spare set if anyone is interested in buying them...like new.
PM Me.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*AFX S turns for sale*

I have a set for sale too.45.00 shipped in US.

Slotnut


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Do tjets like this AFX piece? Always wondered.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> Do tjets like this AFX piece? Always wondered.


Well, it's been years (decades actually) since I ran cars on a layout with the "S" curve...But, t-jets and non-mag AFX cars ran well on it. I would think magnet cars may have more trouble with it.

Personally, I never had a layout of my own with the "S" curve, but my friend that did gave me his "S" curve back '77 or so when he torn down his layout. For some reason, I recall him using 5" and 7" straight and thought the "S" curve was the cause for this...Apparently that is not the case.


----------

